# Cavs vs Sixers - March 30 - 6PM EST



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_vs_







​
*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Philadelphia 76ers*

*Quicken Loans Arena*
Cleveland, OH
Sunday, March 30th, 2008
6:00 pm EST


*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Delonte West







SG – Sasha Pavlovic







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Anderson Varejao​* 
*Sixers*:*







PG – Andre Miller







SG – Willie Green







C – Samuel Dalembert







SF – Andre Iguodala







PF – Reggie Evans​*



> The Cleveland Cavaliers don't have to worry about getting to the playoffs any longer. Starting the postseason on the road, however, is suddenly a very real concern for the defending Eastern Conference champs.
> 
> After clinching a postseason berth despite extending their longest losing streak in nearly four months, the Cavaliers look to help their bid for home-court advantage in the first round as they host the Philadelphia 76ers on Sunday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Need this game for seeding and confidence. We could easily end up playing the Sixers in the 1st round so a statement needs to be made on our homecourt.

You can't lose 4 straight games this late in the season...Lebron I'd imagine will bounce back with a strong game but we need 2-3 other guys to contribute offensively


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm finally back from Rio. Good times. 

Too bad it doesn't look like the Cavs really took care of business while I was gone. 

Oh well, here's hoping we start a turnaround here tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why can't we run like the Sixers do?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This team sucks right now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, we kinda look like ****.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Need to close the qtr strong here...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bah stupid foul there by Lebron 

Refs better be consistent all game if they are gonna call that


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Well that was a lame call.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I like how Devin is always looking to drive

Cavs still down 7


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sixers play good defense

Cavs getting their *** kicked once again (down 11..)


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can't believe how pathetic we look. Has it been this bad over the last couple weeks?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We don't defend anymore. And our offense is still too slow. Greeeaaat.

Play this lineup, and run.

Delonte
Gibson
Lebron
Smith
Varerjao

It's not as hard as we're making it.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

If we lose this game, I sense some serious consequences...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Brandname said:


> I can't believe how pathetic we look. Has it been this bad over the last couple weeks?


Worse...lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gibson at least looking good


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Down 6 let's go guys


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I might play Boobie the rest of the game


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

At this point our goal should be to get 1 FTA this half.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Wow Boobie got the timeout? 

That's the kind of energy we need...not the stupid unforced TOs by West and Brown...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Wed need to get within 5 at the half...at least!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good minutes from Joe Smith tonight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Delonte has to start converting on these open jumpshots...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andre Miller has picked Lebron twice tonight. STEP IT UP LEBRON


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

There ya go Delonte - great fast break push


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I like Delonte and Joe Smith better than any of the players we traded.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

OMG Devin Brown.......how the F do you miss that layup..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Devin brown channeling David Wesley on that play.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lebron's so passive out there...maybe because he isn't in the run for the MVP anymore? :thinking2:

(I would hope that's not the reason, even partly!)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

hendrix2430 said:


> Lebron's so passive out there...maybe because he isn't in the run for the MVP anymore? :thinking2:
> 
> (I would hope that's not the reason, even partly!)


I think he's trying to figure out his teammates and what he needs to do. Teams are doubling him hard now, but he can't find anyone to make them pay for it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Offense starts off with a pathetic possession

Would it kill Lebron to try to post up?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> Lebron's so passive out there...maybe because he isn't in the run for the MVP anymore? :thinking2:
> 
> (I would hope that's not the reason, even partly!)


Lebron is kind of annoying me with his play lately. He better step it up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Interesting strategy Mo Cheeks is doing doubling Lebron and Z hard whenever they get the ball

Smart because no one else on our team has scored for ****


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Really like Delonte's aggressiveness tonight


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I may be crazy but it seems teams are hitting an incredible amount of contested jumpshots against us...rainbow shots parade! :dead::dead::dead:


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice, keep being aggressive


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Delonte West needs to learn how to make point blank layups.....good shot by smith tho


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmm you know what, I think Lebron is intentionally deferring to his teammates

Really trying to avoid dominating the ball or over-dribbling. He stands around too much without the ball still but it's interesting he is trying to adapt his game


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Balanced scoring tonight


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

lebron!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Hmm you know what, I think Lebron is intentionally deferring to his teammates
> 
> Really trying to avoid dominating the ball or over-dribbling. He stands around too much without the ball still but it's interesting he is trying to adapt his game


He's getting aggressively double teamed. What else can he really do? His teammates need to do their job like they are tonight, and then teams won't be able to be so crazy with the double teams. I mean, they are doubling him 40 feet from the basket. We HAVE to take advantage of things like that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Blah here we go with the same old BS. Build up a lead then let off the gas and make stupid mistakes to let the other team back in it


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Delonte may be better than Jason Kidd as this stage of his career. I love how he does a little bit of everything.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Amazing plays by Delonte tonight. He is a helluva player..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Has Sasha played at all tonight?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

wtf....i didn't kno Delonte could get up like that.....wow.....u guys are playin really good D, today


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andre Miller is a PG but he looks for his shot alot...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Has Sasha played at all tonight?


Nope. Wally has barely played too


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Nope. Wally has barely played too


Good. We need to get our rotation tightened and build some chemistry. I'd like to see Boobie play more with Delonte and Lebron though.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I'd give less minutes to Devin Brown and more to Wally...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man if Delonte could just knock down open perimeter shots more consistently he'd be the perfect PG for us

Mike B. going with a small lineup


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> I'd give less minutes to Devin Brown and more to Wally...


I agree...and Wally hasn't even played that great. He has more upside and spaces the floor better..

Devin is great as an energy guy off the bench


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Come on Wally...gotta convert on that


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great Boobie going back into the locker room. Looks like he tweaked his ankle again 

This season has sucked


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Damn, Gibson again? :no:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They probably rushed him back to begin with.
This season has been one giant pile of suck. It's been just good enough to keep paying attention. But horrible enough that you were better off if you didn't.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I've never experienced this feeling of getting hit with another injury whenever someone comes back quite like this before. It's incredible. Whenever we have someone coming back from injury, we seem to lose someone else the very same game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice post up by Lebron. More of that please.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> They probably rushed him back to begin with.
> This season has been one giant pile of suck. It's been just good enough to keep paying attention. But horrible enough that you were better off if you didn't.


This quote sums it up nicely.

Sig worthy


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

BS call.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie left ankle "soreness"

Not coming back tonight but supposedly not another sprain


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Where is Z? We need his rebounding


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice drive by LBJ

Need him to turn it up here


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

WTF is up with these calls?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Three from the King!

Smart timeout by Mo Cheeks to stop the momentum


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> WTF is up with these calls?


You'd think having the face of the NBA on your team in a tight playoff chase would get you some favorable reffing :raised_ey

It's been the exact opposite lately..


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

clutch plays by lebron, he is stepping up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If anything that call is a push off by Miller


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

thank god for lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Can't have Devin Brown spot shooting. He is left wide open for a reason..

If Sixers are guarding Lebron with Andre Miller he needs to POST UP


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

God Andy is sucking offensively lately


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The Sixers are just getting the benefit of the doubt on so many of these calls. It's frustrating.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This game is slipping away..


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Man, I can't believe we can lose...AGAIN. Honestly, if we lose tonight, we would be experiencing (in my mind) be the worst of the Mike Brown era.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

THANK YOU Delonte!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks delonte


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs need a basket here!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Devin Brown ****s up again


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

WTF was that basket


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

DAMN! Iggy just went to work on LeBron........wow!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Delonte AMAZING! 

CLUTCH!!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I Love DELONTE!!!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Delonte!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Power_Ballin said:


> DAMN! Iggy just went to work on LeBron........wow!


Yeah, he looked BAD there...lol

EDIT: nevermind that was devin brown


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL some shaky calls down the stretch...finally catching a break


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I LOVE Delonte West!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

NO jumpers please. Unless WIIIIDE open.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SICK SICK SICK by LBJ!

Incredible shot! 

Mr. 4th Quarter


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

What-a-shot


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

WHAT A SHOT by Lebron...jesus.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

DENY the 3ball...please. I have a feeling devin brown will do something stupid


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Whew caught a break there. Williams had an open look 

Good defense by Lebron on Iggy


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

come on Joe, hit both of them


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Smart foul


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

smart play


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

uh ohhh....1 posesion game. do u foul or do u let em take a 3?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good win

I like the matchup with Philly in the playoffs because they don't have 3pt shooters (which we struggle against)

They are a solid team though


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

damn, good win u guys


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

woosh. finally a break.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

man...(wipes sweat off forehead)


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Can't believe Sasha went from starting to not playing at all. What happened?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Can't believe Sasha went from starting to not playing at all. What happened?


Mike Brown


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I agree that Coach Brown looks like he's getting close to a rotation. Hopefully Boobie comes back soon, otherwise he won't be in it.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Good win
> 
> I like the matchup with Philly in the playoffs because they don't have 3pt shooters (which we struggle against)
> 
> They are a solid team though


Yeah, i hope the Magic can play Philly too......I would much rather face them then Washington or Toronto, that's for sure.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This team is night and day on the road vs home. i guess that's what happens when your team mostly consists of a bunch of unadjusted roleplayers


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Ok, this was posted on another board, but I had to post it here. It's ridiculous, really...Lebron lost some jumping ability, at 23 yrs old...:rofl2:








[/IMG]

Utterly amazing...how high can this dude jump jeez...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The next 2-3 seasons will be the peak of Lebron's athletic skills. He is indeed amazing to watch.


----------



## Monk (Apr 22, 2003)

hendrix2430 said:


> Ok, this was posted on another board, but I had to post it here. It's ridiculous, really...Lebron lost some jumping ability, at 23 yrs old...:rofl2:
> 
> Utterly amazing...how high can this dude jump jeez...


It almost looks like we're watching some unrealistic video game when Lebron jumps that high. Completely defies all rules of physics. Reminds me of that "Slam Ball" experiment they tried a few years ago when they played hoop with trampolines built into the floor and the players wore pads and stuff. Lebron is ridiculous.

P.S. Delonte West is a GREAT, GREAT addition to your roster. He is just a really solid player that does a little (actually more than a little) of everything. It looks like his shot is starting to come back also.


----------

